# Ground Lean Chicken Jerky & Whole Muscle Eye Round Jerky with Q-View!



## big lew bbq (Dec 15, 2013)

Decided to smoke some Jerky, Hope you enjoy the Q-View.

The Ingredients I used to spice the 2 Lbs of Ground Chicken.

(The Shot glass has Cure #1 in it.)













20131214_151611.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Dec 15, 2013






All mixed up and in a freezer back to sit over night.













20131214_153245.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Dec 15, 2013






Got the Jerky Gun out and my 12x15 inch Q-Matz and started shooting some jerky.













20131215_155432.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Dec 15, 2013






Little less then 2 lbs, I set some aside to make up some sample patties to make sure the spice and flavor is right before I smoke.













20131215_161230.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Dec 15, 2013






Here is test Pattie #1, Decent flavor but I am going to add some more cayenne for a little more kick!













20131215_164747.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Dec 15, 2013






More Q-View to follow.

Here is the Eye Round Roast I cut up with the Grain, I like my jerky with a little pull to it.

Ingredients I used to Marinate the meat.













20131214_151823.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Dec 15, 2013






All mixed up and in the freezer bag to sit in the fridge overnight with the Chicken.













20131214_153323.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Dec 15, 2013






After a good nights rest in the marinade, I skewered the meat to hang in the smoker.













20131215_152156.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Dec 15, 2013






Gotta Love plastic bins, I use this thing for everything I do BBQ and Smoking related.













20131215_152226.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Dec 15, 2013






More Q-View to following During the SMOKE!


----------



## big lew bbq (Dec 16, 2013)

As soon as I get home from Work today all that Jerky is going into the smoker! I will post more of the smoke Q-View and the finished Q-View as well.


----------



## big lew bbq (Dec 16, 2013)

Just loaded up the smoker.

Smoker temp set @ 180* for the 1st hr.

Then down to 165* for 2 hrs.

Last hour @ 150*













20131216_142502.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Dec 16, 2013






More to Follow.


----------



## big lew bbq (Dec 16, 2013)

Here is the Jerky after an Hour @ 180*

Nice Color change taking place I will move around the racks for more even smoke.













20131216_153445.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Dec 16, 2013


















20131216_153448.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Dec 16, 2013






More to follow.


----------



## dougmays (Dec 16, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## big lew bbq (Dec 16, 2013)

Re arranged the Racks and rotated the Q Matz













20131216_162617.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Dec 16, 2013


















20131216_162620.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Dec 16, 2013






@ 3 hr Mark. Looking GOOD!













20131216_162748.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Dec 16, 2013


















20131216_162755.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Dec 16, 2013






The Chicken Sticks are almost done, but the whole muscle jerky has to go at least another hr.

More to Follow.


----------



## big lew bbq (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you Dougmays!

Stand by for more Q View Pics.


----------



## humdinger (Dec 17, 2013)

Looks awesome man. I gotta get a jerky gun. Do you have a specific spice recipe you use each time or do you just wing it?


----------



## big lew bbq (Dec 17, 2013)

Jerky right out of the smoker.

Got to pat them dry with some paper towel and then into a Brown paper bag to sit over night!

Enjoy!













20131216_184428.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Dec 17, 2013






As you can see some of the ends of the sticks got a little "well" done.  I think next time I wont make the sticks as long, or i might shoot them onto the Q-Matz the other direction.

They are still delicious and had the right flavor, however they need to be hotter, so once again I will be increasing the cayenne!













20131216_185022.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Dec 17, 2013


----------



## blacktuskjerky (Dec 31, 2013)

Great Job with the chicken.!!


----------

